# Rimboccarsi le maniche



## lautaro

Ciao,
come si può tradurre in spagnolo questa espressione italiana?
Il contesto è del tipo: "Per trovare lavoro devi rimboccarti le maniche".

Grazie


----------



## Dudu678

Literalmente es_ arremangarse_, es decir, _ponerse manos a la obra, implicarse, poner interés_.

Equivalencias... me temo que ahora no se me ocurre ninguna.


----------



## Merxe

Se puede decir "Para encontrar trabajo hay que estar dispuesto a arremangarse"


----------



## lautaro

"Poner manos a la obra" no me gusta mucho porque creo no tiene la misma fuerza que en italiano. Algo como "hacerle empeño". "Arremangarse" puede ser pero yo diría "Para econtrar trabajo hay que sudar mucho", no sé.


----------



## Dudu678

lautaro said:


> "Poner manos a la obra" no me gusta mucho porque creo no tiene la misma fuerza que en italiano. Algo como "hacerle empeño". "Arremangarse" puede ser pero yo diría "Para econtrar trabajo hay que sudar mucho", no sé.


Veamos, sólo he intentado explicar el significado, no traducirlo. Efectivamente no tiene la misma fuerza lo que yo he dicho.

En símil deportimo se utiliza _sudar la camiseta_. O si no quieres utilizar expresiones idiomáticas puedes simplemente traducir con un _ponerle mucho empeño, dedicarse, _etc.

Soy perfectamente consciente de que no soy de mucha ayuda. Lo siento


----------



## lautaro

> Soy perfectamente consciente de que no soy de mucha ayuda. Lo siento


Ahy, no es eso. No te amargues. 
Es que muchas expresiones no tienen un equivalencia idéntica en los dos idiomas (será por eso que son dos idiomas distintos).
Sin embrago "sudar la camiseta" me gusta. ¿Qué tal "sudarse la camiseta"? Muy fino pero parece que estamos acercándonos.

Gracias


----------



## hual

Ciao Lautaro

In Argentina si direbbe "para encontrar trabajo, hay que arremangarse".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La de "sudar la camiseta" estaría bien, pues tiene el sentido de trabajar. Algo menos idiomático sería "hay que esforzarse". Por aquí tenemos una más coloquial que sería "hay que currárselo".

Yo no diría "ponerse manos a la obra", porque para mí, esta frase tiene más el significado de empezar/ponerse a hacer algo, no necesariamente implica esfuerzo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Dudu678

Juraría haber escrito _currárselo_, pero se ve que ha sido un pensamiento fugaz.

De acuedo con Antpax.


----------



## lautaro

"Hay que currárselo" me encanta, pues, ¿no será muy español? 
Igual me suena con el mismo color que en italiano. Algo como "hay que trabajar duro para lograrlo". Me gusta, me quedo conforme. También "hay que arremangarse" me parece.

"Ponerse manos a la obra" exactamente no implíca esfuerzo. Es como "empezar a hacer algo".

Gracias a todos


----------



## Neuromante

"Hay que currarselo" se me sale un poco del sentido. Implica más hay que hacer un gran esfuerzo (Incluso cuando ya lo has encontrado) que el hecho de moverse para buscarlo.

Lo más aproximado para mi gusto sería "Hay que ponerse al trabajo" pero, claro, entonces habría que buscar un sustituto para el primer "trabajo" de la frase O decir "Hay que ponerse (a ello)"
También "Hay que moverse" puede funcionar.

Lo de "arremangarse" a mi me parece bien, pero no me acaba de cuadrar la estructura de la frase tal y como la propone Hual, me falla algo.


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> "Hay que currarselo" se me sale un poco del sentido. Implica más hay que hacer un gran esfuerzo (Incluso cuando ya lo has encontrado) que el hecho de moverse para buscarlo.
> 
> Lo más aproximado para mi gusto sería "Hay que ponerse al trabajo" pero, claro, entonces habría que buscar un sustituto para el primer "trabajo" de la frase O decir "Hay que ponerse (a ello)"
> También "Hay que moverse" puede funcionar.
> 
> Lo de "arremangarse" a mi me parece bien, pero no me acaba de cuadrar la estructura de la frase tal y como la propone Hual, me falla algo.


 
Supongo que será un tema regional, pero para mí "currárselo" no implica un gran esfuerzo, pero que sí hay que hacer algo, que no van a venir a buscarte a tu casa para darte un trabajo. 

La de "hay que moverse", en este contexto, cuadra muy bien para mí, porque además de currárselo hay que ir a empresas, hacer entrevistas, etc., es decir, también hay movimiento.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

Yo no le veo problema a la traducción literal, lo de _arremangarse_ es muy común.


----------



## hual

Neuromante said:


> Lo de "arremangarse" a mi me parece bien, pero no me acaba de cuadrar la estructura de la frase tal y como la propone Hual, me falla algo.


Hola
¿Podrías aclarar qué falla en la estructura de "para encontrar trabajo, hay que arremangarse"? ¿Hay algo en ella que se aleje de los patrones de la lengua española?


----------



## Neuromante

Sencillamente la veo extraña; como dije, hay algo que no me cuadra.


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Qué os parece de "para trabajar, hay que empeñarse/ comprometerse/ extremarse"?

Simple, sin darle muchas vueltas...


----------

